# shoulder press problems



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok guys last time I wanted advice on dead lifts, this time it's the good old shoulder press. most the time on shoulder days I'll use dumbbells with no problems, but recantly have started using the smith machine doing seated shoulder press, most the time without any issues but of late if I try and do anysort of real weight on there my right shoulder clicks and performing the exercise is pretty uncomfortable. So why is is? I used to perform this just standing up, standard military press I think it's called. But thought using the smith would allow me to do the excercise more strict if you know what I mean. Any advice please??? Ps I've had this in the past when doing flat bench and decline Bench but not very often. Thanks


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I stay away from the smith machine because I have a bad shoulder and it is noticeably lower than the other one, so with the smith machine being something thats dead level I can't hack it, maybe a similar symmetry problem with you?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Try to sit down and do the same exercise, keep the bar as close as you can to your face while lifting, if you'll have the same problem I would go back to dumbbells in your place


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

jbguitarking said:


> I stay away from the smith machine because I have a bad shoulder and it is noticeably lower than the other one, so with the smith machine being something thats dead level I can't hack it, maybe a similar symmetry problem with you?


mabye so, going back to doing chest, the lad I go with is a beast on decline chest press yet I find my shoulder clicks doing that, also on flat bench but very occasional, yet on incline bench my mate lifts far less than me. I do tend to use dumbbells for a lot of my workouts as I find my shoulder doesn't click as much, so when I go on my own ill head for the dumbbells but my buddy is the opposite ha. I'm making a real effort to concentrate on my shoulders as I feel I haven't realy pushed on shoulder days hence why I'm trying new things.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Audriulis said:


> Try to sit down and do the same exercise, keep the bar as close as you can to your face while lifting, if you'll have the same problem I would go back to dumbbells in your place


sorry I did mean I sit on the bench whilst doing it on the smith. (didn't make myself clear) I could go back to standing millatary presses it as I said before I would tend to push up through my legs and cheat a little. Dumbells it is then ha


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Always do what works best for you


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Try seated on an incline bench so you are not totally upright at 90 degrees. Instead of pushing straight up you will be in effect pressing slightly forward of vertical. I find this takes undue stress off the shoulder joint. You shouldnt really work around injuries if you have one. Go to see a decent physio to sort it before it gets chronic. If it's clicking sounds like a visit would do you some good.
Shoulders are easily damaged and I try to avoid any exercise behind the neck like barbell and smith machine. 
Good luck 
Edd


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just stick to dumbells, some good full motion sets on dumbells are worth 10x what they are on the Smith machine...


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

eddie bullit said:


> Try seated on an incline bench so you are not totally upright at 90 degrees. Instead of pushing straight up you will be in effect pressing slightly forward of vertical. I find this takes undue stress off the shoulder joint. You shouldnt really work around injuries if you have one. Go to see a decent physio to sort it before it gets chronic. If it's clicking sounds like a visit would do you some good.
> Shoulders are easily damaged and I try to avoid any exercise behind the neck like barbell and smith machine.
> Good luck
> Edd


cheers buddy, i have thought about sitting the bench back more, instead of being upright but thought this wouldnt be training the shoulders correctley?? thanks again


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Try introducing these at the beginning of your shoulder workout. VERY light dumbells required, and keep strict form. They'll work every area of your shoulder, including rotator cuffs :






My other personal opinion would be that you'll be FAR better off going back to working with free weights on an area such as shoulders, as they can be far more susceptible to injury, and so require more 'free' movement. :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would stay away from the Smith Machine on every exercise, free weight are the most natural movement whereas Smith Machine and any machine for that matter locks you into a position that may not be natural for your body. Barbell do this to some extent but not nearly as much as machines.

Take a look at Starting Strength for Shoulder Press, everyone I see leans back and pushes forwards whereas once your past your face your should be pushing straight up which on most people is nearly level with the back of your head. Starting Strength teaches it as driving your head between your arms once your past your face.

Your mate who is brilliant at decline probably has strong triceps and weak shoulders as decline shortens the ROM which works your lockout more.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Audriulis said:


> Always do what works best for you


This!

I've got a couple niggles of my own so stay away from any exercise that aggravates them. It just means you need to find other way of working the muscle.

If you've developed the clicking from using the smith machine then its clear it doesn't agree with you. As said the smith machine makes you travel in its ROM rather than you own so it can cause issues.

For shoulders I use the smith machine to do behind the head presses. Lots of people don't recommend this as its supposed to not be a natural range of motion but it works fine for me. I just make sure the bar doesn't go lower than halfway down the back of my head. The point here though is what Audriulis said above! :thumb:

Whilst on shoulders just make sure you work all 3 heads sufficiently. Lots of people only work the front delts, and just about the middle ones. Rear delts often get neglected causing that rounded hunched back look. I work my rear delts on chest day to try to even things out as front delts get worked when doing chest. I then have a separate shoulder day.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> I would stay away from the Smith Machine on every exercise, free weight are the most natural movement whereas Smith Machine and any machine for that matter locks you into a position that may not be natural for your body. Barbell do this to some extent but not nearly as much as machines.
> 
> Take a look at Starting Strength for Shoulder Press, everyone I see leans back and pushes forwards whereas once your past your face your should be pushing straight up which on most people is nearly level with the back of your head. Starting Strength teaches it as driving your head between your arms once your past your face.
> 
> Your mate who is brilliant at decline probably has strong triceps and weak shoulders as decline shortens the ROM which works your lockout more.


Your right about my mates tri's, I always find he uses a far too narrow grip when doing flat bench press, I like to go wider, with him doing it this way all the time he's training more tris than chest I'd have thought, but as for the shoulders thanks for your advice.


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

I tore a tendon in my shoulder a little while back due to overuse in the overhead press.

My advice? If it's hurting you then STOP. Pain is the body's sign that something's not right. I did the manly thing of fighting through that pain for a few years, and I ended up wrecking my shoulders.

If you're having shoulder issues, drop any shoulder pressing [I'd drop bench pressing too, 'cause it's a cack exercise and a notorious shoulder killer] and start doing a lot more pull ups/back work. I prefer pull ups myself over anything likes rows, but that's personal preference. Those extra pulling movements help balance out the work from the pressing.

Slowly introduce shoulder work and see how your shoulder is feeling. When I say slowly, I mean slowly. Give it a good month without any pressing [excluding push ups] and then see how things are feeling.

Your story is very similar to mine, and now I have battered shoulders. Stop while the going is good!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

try exercising your rotator cuff before you train chest and shoulders, it helps warm up the joints and the muscles before you start stressing them with the heavy weights

http://www.bodyresults.com/e2rotatorcuff.asp



rob warrington said:


> Ok guys last time I wanted advice on dead lifts, this time it's the good old shoulder press. most the time on shoulder days I'll use dumbbells with no problems, but recantly have started using the smith machine doing seated shoulder press, most the time without any issues but of late if I try and do anysort of real weight on there my right shoulder clicks and performing the exercise is pretty uncomfortable. So why is is? I used to perform this just standing up, standard military press I think it's called. But thought using the smith would allow me to do the excercise more strict if you know what I mean. Any advice please??? Ps I've had this in the past when doing flat bench and decline Bench but not very often. Thanks


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Fin2982 said:


> try exercising your rotator cuff before you train chest and shoulders, it helps warm up the joints and the muscles before you start stressing them with the heavy weights
> 
> http://www.bodyresults.com/e2rotatorcuff.asp


good call!:thumb:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Injured my rotator a few years back and worked them into my routine as a warm up rather than an actual exercise. 
another thing, dont go to heavy on the smith machine press as it takes a lot away from the supporter muscles for the movement. 
its better to use a free bar in a power rack(seated) and a trusted spotter


----------

